# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  What is philosophy for you?

## Echetlaeus

Discuss ...

----------


## LeBrok

It would be more engaging for others to describe your philosophy first. Otherwise your thread looks really lazy.

----------


## Echetlaeus

> It would be more engaging for others to describe your philosophy first. Otherwise your thread looks really lazy.


To me philosophy is what ancient tragedy represents. The effort of human being to understand the meaning of death (= love) and eventually accept that everything has an end.

----------


## Twilight

For me philosophy has chalk full of psychology and how people thought of the world long ago.

----------


## bancroft

Searching and love for wisdom.

----------

